# "Streaming Now" submissions



## Range (Jun 11, 2010)

I understand that they're a way to get more viewers since they show up on the front page, but can we please put a stop to all them? It's always the same picture that's uploaded, deleted, reuploaded, redeleted, etc. Considering I'm deleting the same image several times, it sorta verges on spam IMO.

I also understand "Just delete it" which I've done several times before on the same picture. stick to journals please?


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 11, 2010)

I suppose, I kinda like them though, 

course Livestream is partially to blame, they dont allow users to follow or favorite livestreams so artists are constantly using such tricks to get the word out.

a separate category for tutorial based submisions or video would be nice though. to cut down on them atleast in the art section.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 11, 2010)

Seconding/thirding/whatever the dislike for "streaming now" submissions or their equally-annoying cousin: the "commission info" submission that gets deleted when commissions are closed. I at least feel it's a blatant abuse of the system. Adding insult to injury is the fact that even if they were explicitly verboten in the AUP, it wouldn't do much good, because by the time an admin gets to the TT about it, the user will already have deleted the submission because their Livestream session ended.


----------



## Satoshi (Jun 11, 2010)

I do it :C  But it's always a different picture each time I livestream; and then either delete it, or keep it up. 
Depends on how lazy I am. LOL

But yeah, if it's the same image over and over. I understand how annoying it'd get.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 11, 2010)

I wouldn't mind nearly as much if it was a new (in the sense of "I just completed this") piece of art each time, I suppose, and it was replaced with a clean (without the "livestreaming now" text) submission once the session was over. But uploading submissions for marketing purposes with the intent to later delete them I do feel should be disallowed in general.


----------



## Range (Jun 11, 2010)

Honestly, the person I get that does this all the time is Gill Panda. He/She/It (I dunno. One of them guys that wants to be a girl and/or identified as one or something) streams nearly every night, posts the same picture (nearly every night) and the same journal (nearly every night) so that I can delete them (nearly every night) after I say something along "Oh hey, this picture again" (nearly every night) and be told "Oh just delete it." (nearly every night). I had brought it up to him the other night in his stream. He said something along the lines of "You know, it takes more chi to complain than to hit delete." but you know... after how much "chi" I've used hitting that delete button on that same picture, I think it's added up and become more 

P.S. Anybody noticing a pattern here?


----------



## TakeWalker (Jun 11, 2010)

I watch at least two people who are constantly putting those up. I want to stab them every time they do. The submissions don't do anything but increase the overall number until they're deleted. I don't mind streaming journals so much, I just delete them anyway. I'd love to see some kind of rule against those submissions, but given that they aren't usually up very long, I have a feeling that enforcement would be a problem.


----------



## Range (Jun 11, 2010)

TakeWalker said:


> I watch at least two people who are constantly putting those up. I want to stab them every time they do. The submissions don't do anything but increase the overall number until they're deleted. I don't mind streaming journals so much, I just delete them anyway. I'd love to see some kind of rule against those submissions, but given that they aren't usually up very long, I have a feeling that enforcement would be a problem.


 
Dunno if it could qualify as spam or something...


----------



## Range (Jun 17, 2010)

Ok, I know that Gill isn't the only one doing this. How hard would it be for some sort of system against this? User uploads same picture several times. Gets a warning to stop. Continues to do so, gets a short ban. Continues to do so after that, longer ban. Still continues, banned for good or something.

BRB trolling Gill Panda for posting the picture again.

EDIT: Oh wait, he deleted it because of all the people trolling it. Trolling the new one he posted to get rid of the comments.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 17, 2010)

its really not that much of a problem


----------



## Silachan (Jun 20, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> its really not that much of a problem


 
This. As an outsider view, I actually like to see those because if I catch it on the main page, I find something fun to do for a while. I always like seeing new artists stream, and if I'm not watching them because I haven't seen them yet, then this is a way for me to do so. There's nothing wrong with them honestly. It really is NOT hard to click the little checkbox for the thumbnail in your submissions, or just leave it til you mass-nuke your submissions list. Same goes for journals. There's no other way for an artist to get their stream known (unlike Inkbunny's streaming-activity feature) , so why not use this until one does get implemented?


----------



## Dantor (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm surprised livestream hasn't banned more people. It's against their TOS to be broadcasting pornographic content.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Jun 26, 2010)

Dantor said:


> I'm surprised livestream hasn't banned more people. It's against their TOS to be broadcasting pornographic content.


 
That's why people should learn about WatchTail.


----------



## Angelikit (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm a bit confused - what's the point in streaming a picture or saying that an image is being streamed/why do users do it? I mean, if it's just one image, why not just stuck in in your gallery? I feel like I've missed something here...


----------



## Stormrunner (Jun 26, 2010)

Streaming is actually live video of the artist doing their artwork, etc.  It's not just posting the image up.


----------



## Angelikit (Jun 26, 2010)

Ah right - that's what I get for not having much sleep - I thought some of you were meaning it was just an image listed as "Streaming Now" or whatever, rather than it being an actual live video, despite knowing what streaming is...my bad >_<'.


----------



## Draconas (Jul 2, 2010)

yeah, im getting sick of gill panda doing this crap, i mean for fucks sakes, ITS EVERY NIGHT


----------



## Summercat (Jul 2, 2010)

Methinks you guys need to relax a bit.

Personally? I like it. I've met new random artists through seeing their 'streaming now' submissions on the front page - and by the time I see the 'Streaming Now' in my inbox, the stream has been over for at least a few hours (if not weeks, knowing my backlog). I just delete 'em.

So long as it's not someone posting the same picture over and over again within the same day, and they take it down after a while, I don't see it really being spam. Certainly nothing in the rules against it right now.

It can be annoying, but lots of things annoy me. If I acted to remove every single one, I'd have a lot less things.


----------



## Draconas (Jul 2, 2010)

Summercat said:


> Methinks you guys need to relax a bit.
> 
> Personally? I like it. I've met new random artists through seeing their 'streaming now' submissions on the front page - and by the time I see the 'Streaming Now' in my inbox, the stream has been over for at least a few hours (if not weeks, knowing my backlog). I just delete 'em.
> 
> ...


 
its annoying when they stream every night, same picture, same description, same name, more pissed off people


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 2, 2010)

Summercat said:


> So long as it's not someone posting the same picture over and over again within the same day, and they take it down after a while, I don't see it really being spam. Certainly nothing in the rules against it right now.



The issue for me is that there are twelve thumbnails on the front page. That's not a whole lot with the traffic FA gets. 
Wasting one (or more) of those with a solid-colored thumbnail bearing only the text "streaming now!" is denying exposure to someone who is _actually posting art_. As I said before I've no issue with someone, say, making a valid submission, sticking "streaming now!" on a custom thumbnail, and then editing the thumbnail when they're done. But even if there's no rule against it, uploading something _with the intent to delete it a few hours later_ seems like an abuse of the _gallery_ system we have here. It's a gallery. Not a billboard. That goes for _all_ temporary uploads, by the way, not just streaming submissions.

We're quite aware there's nothing in the rules about it. That's why we're asking for rules regulating it.


----------



## WarMocK (Jul 2, 2010)

*Going through all the posts*
I see your points guys. It's a PITA if the same image gets resubmitted over and over again just to tell people you are straming.
Prob is: right now they don't have any other way to tell users they're streaming except for using their galleries as billboards. It COULD be possible to find a way to add some spice to the mix and say that streaming promotion images need to show the WIP pic they're working at while streaming (the "WIP submission" rules needs to be good for SOMETHING ), but at the long run we should probably consider a billboard feature for FA so artists can promote themselfs there.


----------



## Range (Jul 4, 2010)

WarMocK said:


> Prob is: right now they don't have any other way to tell users they're streaming except for using their galleries as billboards.


Before someone got the idea to do a submission, it was always just a journal. While I admit, it doesn't get the random viewer, it wasn't a waste of space. It was just loading words up. Pictures though, the page doesn't get deleted with the submission (though the same can be said about journals), in case the "Cannot be found" link hasn't been noticed.



WarMocK said:


> It COULD be possible to find a way to add some spice to the mix and say that streaming promotion images need to show the WIP pic they're working at while streaming



Personally, I think that's a GREAT idea. If I could see that "Hey, he's drawing so n so tonight, I'll pop in" or "He's working on that one picture, don't really care for it" or something like that in a thumbnail, it wouldn't be annoying, but no, every time it's something like this http://i71.photobucket.com/albums/i155/schochioman/6-16.png or hey look, he has the same one posted tonight. The only time I saw a different one was when he inverted the colors and when he made a smart ass "Happy now?" one.


----------



## WarMocK (Jul 5, 2010)

Okay then ....
since we need a solution that satisfies the majority of users without harming the minority in the process: what would you guys suggest?
A few proposals to fire up your grey cells a bit ;-)
- "Now streaming" submissions are only allowedif they meet the following criteria
  1) Both the submission thumbnail and the submission itself must show the WIP the artist is working on during streaming
  2) Primitive 1-color pics with a "streaming now" text on it are prohibited
  3) When done with the streaming, the advertisement submission must be moved to scraps. When the piece is finally done, they must be removed.

Your turn.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 5, 2010)

I'd modify your proposal something along these lines:
1) Both the submission thumbnail and the submission itself must show art previously not posted to the user's FA account. This may be a WIP the artist will be working on during streaming or a previously unposted finished work in the same style as what the artist intends to create during the streaming session.
2) Primitive 1-color pics with a "streaming now" text on it are prohibited
3) When done with the streaming, the advertisement submission must be moved to scraps OR the image file must be replaced with a version without the "streaming now" text or any other aspects added to the art in order to advertise the streaming session. If the former, the piece must be removed when the piece is finally done.

I can't recall offhand what AUP says about WIP images in general; unless it says to remove WIPs when the final piece is done, I'd say don't force people to remove their WIPs just because they streamed the progress, as long as they remove advertising copy from the piece. In my view, the aim has to be "don't upload stuff you intend to delete again when you've gotten advertisement out of it"; ideally the rules could be worded to also include things like commission advertisement submissions. (I'm fine with them when they're let sit and just used as "these are my commission guidelines, with samples". Not so much when I see uploads with samples that say "don't fave this, I'm gonna remove it once I've filled all my slots", as again to me that comes off as abusing the system as a billboard.)


----------



## Draconas (Jul 5, 2010)

a special function in the account, you have a pre-loaded image and text, it'll make a journal by itself. the image WONT go to people's submissions box but will go on front page for however long until its pushed to the side. and a button triggers the picture and journal to be sent, while another button has a remove function.


----------



## KalystoWolf (Jul 6, 2010)

1) we all know NO ONE READS JOURNALS.
2) submissions on the front page never last even 10 minutes. There are a lot of submission being submitted every so often.
3) if one person really bother you with those same thumbnails, then simply unwatch.
4) those streaming now submission do in fact get you more viewers and most of the time more watchers.

i do agree that a separate function would be nice tho.it'll infact save some space on the servers. but as long as its not much of a problem, the admins don't really care about this and are into bigger things..like MAKING THE SITE LOOK BETTER AND STUFF. y'know?


----------



## Werewolfhero (Jul 9, 2010)

I'd say DON'T allow them unless the admin are willing to fix the "submission has been deleted by user" boxes, so that users can opt out of having them cluttering up their new submissions inbox.


----------



## Taralack (Jul 10, 2010)

quoting_mungo said:


> 1) Both the submission thumbnail and the submission itself must show art previously not posted to the user's FA account. This may be a WIP the artist will be working on during streaming or a previously unposted finished work in the same style as what the artist intends to create during the streaming session.
> 2) Primitive 1-color pics with a "streaming now" text on it are prohibited
> 3) When done with the streaming, the advertisement submission must be moved to scraps OR the image file must be replaced with a version without the "streaming now" text or any other aspects added to the art in order to advertise the streaming session. If the former, the piece must be removed when the piece is finally done.


 
^ this


----------



## Silachan (Jul 13, 2010)

WarMocK said:


> Okay then ....
> since we need a solution that satisfies the majority of users without harming the minority in the process: what would you guys suggest?
> A few proposals to fire up your grey cells a bit ;-)
> - "Now streaming" submissions are only allowedif they meet the following criteria
> ...



^


----------



## Malcolm the Bear (Sep 28, 2010)

The other option--one that would admittedly take much more work on the part of the FA staff and site coders--would be to have a new category in addition to gallery/scraps/journals, where one can simply click on that they are streaming.  The artist could place the link to their direct stream channel in this new part of their overall page.  Watchers would be alerted in their inbox as a new message (perhaps grouped with the other non-submission messages like journals and comments) in its own category.  There could even be a new section on the front page of users who just started streaming, moving in the same fashion as the recent submissions to continually update the list for the newest person to start streaming.  And when they're done...the artist clicks off the alert, and the resulting messages go away for watchers/front page.


----------



## Aden (Sep 28, 2010)

I honestly don't really mind. It's a creative use of the system that doesn't break any rules. Good on 'em for thinking of it. I'm sure it gets a lot more immediate exposure than journals (which everyone just skims and mass-deletes anyway).


----------



## Range (Sep 28, 2010)

Aden said:


> I honestly don't really mind. It's a creative use of the system that doesn't break any rules. Good on 'em for thinking of it. I'm sure it gets a lot more immediate exposure than journals (which everyone just skims and mass-deletes anyway).


 


			
				AUP said:
			
		

> Flooding is prohibited. Flooding is considered to occur when:
> 
> 1. Three or more images (with only minor variations between them) are uploaded to a gallery.



Another way, playing a little off of that having a tab to show when they're streaming, is have something in the control panel. Sorta like submissions and stuff, have a streaming part. The user that's streaming would go in, check a box that they're streaming, copy-paste the link, and hit send. The users that watch the artist would get a little notification somewhere in the form of a list that shows all users that are currently streaming.


----------



## Aden (Sep 28, 2010)

Range said:


> > Flooding is prohibited. Flooding is considered to occur when:
> >
> > 1. Three or more images (with only minor variations between them) are uploaded to a gallery.


 
There's only one image being uploaded at a time, and it's taken down before the next one is put up. Re-read that rule.


----------



## Malcolm the Bear (Sep 29, 2010)

Also, it gets doubly as annoying when someone posts both a submission AND a journal at the same time that they're streaming.  x.x

BTW, does it strain the servers any extra to have all these uploads and deletions of "now streaming" submissions?


----------



## Nall (Sep 29, 2010)

Malcolm the Bear said:


> BTW, does it strain the servers any extra to have all these uploads and deletions of "now streaming" submissions?


No, it's just really annoying.


@Admins: make the "This" button work on all forums please. Reading repetative posts is boring.
Nevermind. Looks like a need to tweak some things in the security software still, cause it wasn't showing up.


----------

